# Problem in Capacitor banks panel



## Yosi84 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have 500A hospital with 400v and i put 150kvar 12 stages capacitor bank. When the load applied the full stages operate and i noticed the conductors feeding the stages very hot that makes the fuses blown i raise some stages n also the fuses but its not solved.. Can you help me guys to solve this problem ?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Yosi84 said:


> I have 500A hospital with 400v and i put 150kvar 12 stages capacitor bank. When the load applied the full stages operate and i noticed the conductors feeding the stages very hot that makes the fuses blown i raise some stages n also the fuses but its not solved.. Can you help me guys to solve this problem ?


Welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:

What is the load.?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Yosi84 said:


> I have 500A hospital with 400v and i put 150kvar 12 stages capacitor bank. When the load applied the full stages operate and i noticed the conductors feeding the stages very hot that makes the fuses blown i raise some stages n also the fuses but its not solved.. Can you help me guys to solve this problem ?



I hope someone understands this .

I do not ! :001_huh: What is a 500 amp hospital ?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Yosi84 said:


> I have 500A hospital with 400v and i put 150kvar 12 stages capacitor bank. When the load applied the full stages operate and i noticed the conductors feeding the stages very hot that makes the fuses blown i raise some stages n also the fuses but its not solved.. Can you help me guys to solve this problem ?



I hope someone understands this .

I do not ! :001_huh: What is a 500 amp hospital ?

I too welcome you to the forum , but I haven't a clue what you are asking !

Harry ? Do you know ?


----------



## Yosi84 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry for misunderstood actually its small medicare


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> I hope someone understands this .
> 
> I do not ! :001_huh: What is a 500 amp hospital ?
> 
> ...


No, hopefully he will tell us.


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

I'll take a shot at translating:
OP has a 500A, 400V, service (3 phase?) for a medical facility of some sort. Said service has an auto tap capacitor bank for power factor correction. The conductors feeding the individual caps are getting hot and the fuses protecting the individual caps are blowing. OP needs ideas on what is going on, where to start with troubleshooting etc.


----------

